# Forums, clubs, travel planning, etc



## winningteam (Jan 12, 2015)

Just purchasing our first Coach!  Sp excited and have many questions.  I think I will start with high level question related to forums, clubs, travel planning, etc.  There seem to be so MANY different RV forums, online clubs / services, groups, discount programs, and travel planning web sites / applications.  Can anyone tell me which ones they like and why you like them over others you have tried?  We have a 41 foot Diesel Pusher if that helps you to know what types of information I'm looking for.

first post ever related to RV ;-)


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 12, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. We all have been in that position, so ask away on any question you my have, we have very well season RV,ers on here that can help you out.
I am a member of Good Sam,s Club and the local GS CLUB IN Columbus GA.  AND WE CAMP ONE A MONTH TOGETHER , but I normally take trips just on our on. So enjoy your MH and safe travels.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 13, 2015)

winningteam Hmmm not a Buckeye are you. LOL.  We are retired and spend several months at a time out.  We are Passport of America members and it really helps if you can use it.  need to goggle it to see if it would work for you.  Best thing we have is the Goldea Age NP card.  Allows free entrance to National parks and half price camping at NP and COEs.  Lifetime membership for 10 dollars for 62 or older or handicapted. We love the freedom of being on the road and never know where we will be next. You can find great cgs local and in most states.  We like to noondock, no hookups,"ocassionaly" LOL.  Nothing wrong with just late overnight stay at wally world if allowed. Ask away with questions. Just remember it is all opinions.  As H2H1 said "welcome to the forum"


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 14, 2015)

I am also a member of  "FROG" Forest River Owner Group


----------



## winningteam (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you all for the advise, I look forward to posting many more questions and getting all the advise and opinions!  Its great to learn from others and know that we will eventually share our lessons learned.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 16, 2015)

it is all a learning experience, You would not be a true Rv'er if you did not ask questions. I just wished I had saved all the questions and answers  that I have asked, now that would be a book.


----------



## akjimny (Jan 18, 2015)

Winningteam - I belong to this forum because they are all good folks who can provide good advice.  When I first bought my motorhome, this was my go-to place for answers to all the questions I had.  I belong to Good Sam, mainly for the discount at campgrounds and the RV insurance.  I use the RV Park Reviews web site (http://www.rvparkreviews.com/) to find a park near my projected end-of-day travel.  You do have to take the reviews with a grain of salt and check the review dates, but it has been pretty helpful.


----------

